# Ivermectin injectable vs Ivermectin Cattle Pour On Dosage



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I cant believe I dont know this!! :hammer:

What is the dosage for Ivermectin Cattle Pour on for goats? I've been all over the net found nothing and now my eyes are buggy.

Right now Im very low on the injectable (given orally) and may need to use the cattle pour on orally. 
Does always get wormed the day they kid and it should be starting in just a few days!  

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont think you can give the pour on orally :shrug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Cydectin Cattle pour on orally, but haven't ever used the ivermectin pour on orally. So not sure on that one.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey & Farmgirl, maybe that's why I cant find anything. hmm. Was hoping it could be subsituted IF at all possible.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It probably wont hurt them --- just not sure if it will work properly :scratch: I hope someone who has used it can come on here to give you a little advise


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been told by a couple of breeders not to use the Ivermectin pour on AT ALL for goats. Maybe that's why you can't find any info on it. We raise registered cattle too and we have TONS of the pour on because that's what we use on the cattle but I keep having to buy the regular injectable for the goats because I'm afraid to use the pour on for the goats after being told not to. It'd be sooooooooooo much easier if I could though since we always have so much of it.


----------



## hillbilly-goat (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't give if orally. Part the hair on spine near tail and neck/shoulder area and apply directly to skin. It soaks into skin just like flea medcation for cats and dogs. Use a 1cc syringe to apply at a rate of .2 cc per 22 lbs


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow is this thread ever old! Cant believe the OP didnt know that back then.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I know it's old but would be useful to people taht dont' know. I use Pour-On for cattle Ivermectin 1cc/22 lbs given orally..


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I use the ivermectin pour-on as a pour on when treating mites at 3 times the cattle dose and it works well. Supposedly it works for internal parasites administered this way, but I have had better luck with the injectable given orally at 1cc/25lb for the internals. Good luck!


----------

